# Please help a poor student



## immortalevents (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi everyone I am Tom

I am halfway through a music degree and I need as many people to do my survey for my assignment.

It won't take a second and Id really appreciate it, thank you

Survey


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

No problem, can you inform us of the results at the end?


----------



## immortalevents (Nov 25, 2009)

I will do, thank you very much


----------



## Sorin Eushayson (May 10, 2009)

Went ahead and took it for you. Very fast and easy. Good luck with your assignment!


----------



## immortalevents (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to do it


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Done, good luck


----------



## immortalevents (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for that, much appreciated


----------

